# Problems with newly mixed juice



## Jaredlll08 (3/12/16)

Hey guy, I finally decided to delve into DIY E-Liquid and seem to have come up with a problem,
I picked up some bases and flavour from Clyrolinx and decided to start mixing. Not using nicotine, I decided to try the Cookies and Cream flavour, so I went ahead and used this calculator to get the right measurements, being this:





So I mixed it all together and started shaking it until I couldn't move my hand anymore.

Now I was finally able to test it, and there was just very little taste, thinking to myself that OK maybe it is because I've never had a Cookies and Cream flavour before, so I don't have a reference, I then mixed my Mango flavour together, opting for 10% of flavour, so I did the same thing, mix, shake and test, and it was just not a good flavour, too bland, am I doing something wrong here? I've tried other mixes, like Cookies and cream at 15% and its just all the same, bland for mango and flavourless / very little flavour for Cookies and Cream.

The one thing I haven't been doing is steeping or aging it, since I read somewhere that you only really need to do it with nicotine flavours, I just mix it, shake it and vape it, is that wrong?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## boxerulez (3/12/16)

What concentrates are you using?
Ahh sorry I see. Cannot give any input on CLYrolinx flavours. Sorry.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Jaredlll08 (3/12/16)

I'm not 100% sure, here is a pic







Does that help at all?


----------



## Quakes (3/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hey guy, I finally decided to delve into DIY E-Liquid and seem to have come up with a problem,
> I picked up some bases and flavour from Clyrolinx and decided to start mixing. Not using nicotine, I decided to try the Cookies and Cream flavour, so I went ahead and used this calculator to get the right measurements, being this:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Jaredlll08 I also mix Clyrolinx and no issues. I use ejuice me up and works like a charm. I also mix shake and vape so it's not wrong.

Try steeping and see, I steep my mixes for 2 days but haven't used cookies and cream yet.


----------



## mrflyby (3/12/16)

im not sure why you are experiencing problems with that concentrate, i just bought some today , and it tastes good .... maybe try another concentrate and see ?


----------



## Andre (3/12/16)

I have not used their concentrates yet, but some info here.


----------



## Quakes (3/12/16)

@


mrflyby said:


> im not sure why you are experiencing problems with that concentrate, i just bought some today , and it tastes good .... maybe try another concentrate and see ?


@mrflyby can you share what % you use?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (3/12/16)

mrflyby said:


> im not sure why you are experiencing problems with that concentrate, i just bought some today , and it tastes good .... maybe try another concentrate and see ?


Well I tried both mango and cookies and cream, mango was better, but still not great, I'll try and get some TFA or CAP flavors next week and try with those

In the mean time, so you have a flavor from Clyrolinx that you would recommend?


----------



## Quakes (3/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well I tried both mango and cookies and cream, mango was better, but still not great, I'll try and get some TFA or CAP flavors next week and try with those
> 
> In the mean time, so you have a flavor from Clyrolinx that you would recommend?



Malva is fantastic, I mix malva only as well as malva and ice scream and I love it. Berries and Raspberry is also nice. 

Also love cream soda and Blackcurrant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/12/16)

Quakes said:


> Malva is fantastic, I mix malva only as well as malva and ice scream and I love it. Berries and Raspberry is also nice.
> 
> Also love cream soda and Blackcurrant.
> 
> ...


According to @Rude Rudi adding some Apricot to that Malva and Icecream is the bees knees.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Quakes (3/12/16)

Litchi is also nice.

But... Malva pudding is a MUST for anyone mixing Clyrolinx!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/12/16)

I’ve not used Clyrolinx concentrates as yet (still a noob following established DIY recipes for % etc) but from what I’ve read and experienced, creams and custards benefit from a decent steep. The juice does not have to contain nicotine. I see @Oceanic Vapes is quite active on the Clyrolinx concentrate thread. Maybe he can offer some advice.

Enjoy your DIY journey. It can be frustrating but when you make that first decent DIY juice, trust me, it`s going to be hard to wipe the smile off your face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (3/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> According to @Rude Rudi adding some Apricot to that Malva and Icecream is the bees knees.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


I haven't tried it yet, but yes, I heard it is awesome with malva.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well I tried both mango and cookies and cream, mango was better, but still not great, I'll try and get some TFA or CAP flavors next week and try with those
> 
> In the mean time, so you have a flavor from Clyrolinx that you would recommend?


There are many that I've tested out that are really good, what flavours do u like. Try out cinnamon fireball. It tastes just like fireballs. I'll post review on monday


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well I tried both mango and cookies and cream, mango was better, but still not great, I'll try and get some TFA or CAP flavors next week and try with those
> 
> In the mean time, so you have a flavor from Clyrolinx that you would recommend?


It could be you are mixing too strong for your palate. Too much also ends up tasting weak. Also let it rest a day.


----------



## mrflyby (3/12/16)

Quakes said:


> @
> 
> @mrflyby can you share what % you use?



yeah sure i used 4% cause its decent enough , would suggest at least a two day steep , otherwise you might need to clean your palet bro, let it steep and then see but ive enjoyed it as a shake and vape , try using less pg maybe a 90/10 ratio might help. i hope you get across this hurdle because i do love clyrolinx and their stuff is awesome...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mrflyby (3/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well I tried both mango and cookies and cream, mango was better, but still not great, I'll try and get some TFA or CAP flavors next week and try with those
> 
> In the mean time, so you have a flavor from Clyrolinx that you would recommend?



pineapple-5%
english toffee-4%
berries -5%

all as single flavor.

those were my first mixes , good taste but try experimenting. i hope you find success in diy bro , its all trial and error


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/12/16)

Go checkout clyrolinx concentrate review thread. Ull get more info there


----------



## Strontium (3/12/16)

That's pretty strange, CLY flavours normally pack a punch, what device are you using?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (3/12/16)

Strontium said:


> That's pretty strange, CLY flavours normally pack a punch, what device are you using?


Wismec reuleaux rx2/3, aspire cleito 0.2 ohm coil. I did get my brother to try it, he is using an eleaf ipower 80w and Ijust S tank, and he also couldn't really taste anything


----------



## Gen (18/12/16)

We have recently also started getting CLY flavours, some are good with lots of flavour and some we have found to have no taste at all even at 10% on a single flavour. In fairness though we haven't tried steeping them yet, and the flavours we get no flavour from are the creamier ones, so maybe it is just a matter of steeping. I have a Smok Alien and an Ijust 2, and both give the same result. Will try a steep and report back.

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolfie (18/12/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I’ve not used Clyrolinx concentrates as yet (still a noob following established DIY recipes for % etc) but from what I’ve read and experienced, creams and custards benefit from a decent steep. The juice does not have to contain nicotine. I see @Oceanic Vapes is quite active on the Clyrolinx concentrate thread. Maybe he can offer some advice.
> 
> Enjoy your DIY journey. It can be frustrating but when you make that first decent DIY juice, trust me, it`s going to be hard to wipe the smile off your face


Still a DIY virgin but steep really help made a Mustard Milk on 16 Nov that stuff was like toxic waste to me yesterday I gave it a final try and must say not bad. Strontuim my Concentrates is comming Wed will try that Banana Cream and Caramel recipe you suggested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

